# Nach Wechsel von 7240 auf 7490 ist die Leitung langsamer



## Mayday1980 (16. Januar 2015)

Hab gestern meine 7490 bekommen und direkt angeschlossen.
Seit dem ist meine Leitung langsamer als mit der 7240.
Beide sind gleich angeschlossen. Jeweils mit Splitter. Ohne geht keine von beiden.

Der Wert laut Fritzbox ist von ca5500 auf 4700 runter gegangen.

Woran kann das liegen?

Hier ein Bild von der 7490




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## s.h.o.r.t.y (16. Januar 2015)

Vergleiche mal die Werte unter dem Reiter "DSL" . Nicht jede FritzBox hat die gleiche Leitungsdämpfung. Einige FritzBoxen haben auch eine Leistungsreduzierung unter den DSL Werten aufgeführt. Hatte das gleiche mal beim Wechsel von der FB 3270 auf die 3272.


----------



## mrfloppy (16. Januar 2015)

7490 verhält sich ähnlich schlecht auf ADSL ADSL2+ wie die 7390.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (16. Januar 2015)

Mayday1980 schrieb:


> Der Wert laut Fritzbox ist von ca5500 auf 4700 runter gegangen.
> 
> Woran kann das liegen?


Wie mrfloppy schon schrieb, an der 7490. In sachen DSL-sync kommt numal so gut wie nix an eine 7240/7270/3270 ran. 
Dafür könnte jetzt dein ping minimal besser sein.


----------



## Kuschluk (17. Januar 2015)

um es mal zu relativieren:

Ein Seedport 504V war etwas schlechter / quasi identische Performance wie die Fritzbox 7362 SL (glaube die basiert auf der 7490 oder 7390) 

=> es ist also möglich damit Internet zu haben ^^  Ping wie vorher 5-8 als zu frankfurter servern.

Habe noch einenen ADSL 16k Anschluss und 4 dB Leitungsdämpfung (laut fritzbox)


----------



## seekerm (17. Januar 2015)

7362SL und 7490 haben bis auf Zusatzfeatures wie WLAN AC und 5GHz-Band und ISDN-Anschlüße das selbe Innenleben.
Die 7390 ist grundverschieden von den beiden zuvor genannten.
Was die Eingangsfrage anbelangt, so besitzt die 7490 einen für ADSL-Ascnhlüße, wie bereits geschrieben wurde, weniger geeigneten Modemteil (Lantiq (7490, 7362SL)  vs.  TI (7240)) womit eine Verschlechterung der Leitungswerte auf "normal" ist.


----------



## Mayday1980 (22. Januar 2015)

Gibt es den eine möglichkeit die Leistung irgendwie zu steigern? Die 700 die mir fehlen merk ich leider doch mehr als ich dachte.


----------



## seekerm (22. Januar 2015)

Nein, gibt es nicht. Zumindest nicht ohne die Stabilität der Verbindung zu gefährden.


----------



## Mayday1980 (22. Januar 2015)

Die Box steht schon auf max Performence


----------



## TurricanVeteran (22. Januar 2015)

Mayday1980 schrieb:


> Gibt es den eine möglichkeit die Leistung irgendwie zu steigern? Die 700 die mir fehlen merk ich leider doch mehr als ich dachte.


Dazu braucht es mehr informationen. (noch den reiter "DSL", "spektrum" und "statistik" posten)
Wie du es dann ggf. anstellen kannst steht hier. Mußt halt nur ein bißchen probieren...


----------



## Mayday1980 (22. Januar 2015)

hier die Infos.
Statistik bringt wohl gerade nichts, hab das Update auf 6.23 gerade durchgeführt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (22. Januar 2015)

Mayday1980 schrieb:


> Statistik bringt wohl gerade nichts, hab das Update auf 6.23 gerade durchgeführt.


Kein wunder. Die box hat sich neu gestartet. Da die seite "DSL" aber null crc-fehler anzeigt, scheint deine leitung sehr stabil zu sein.
Du könntest es also mit etwas snr-tuning probieren und so selbigen bis auf 3 db herunter drücken. Den link zur anleitung hab ich ja gepostet. (setze als wert aber erstmal -3, da du eine neuere firmware drauf hast)
Solltest du dann weiter optimieren wollen, kannst du noch die sendeleistung deines modems etwas reduzieren. (das bringt noch ein paar kbit im downstream und du wirst kaum bzw. nichts an upload verlieren, dort dann den wert 3 setzen))


----------



## Mayday1980 (22. Januar 2015)

was ist den da noch möglich?

Laut 1&1 wäre ich ca. 4,5km vom Verteiler entfernt


----------



## TurricanVeteran (22. Januar 2015)

Das lässt sich schwer sagen, aber grob geschätzt denke ich, das 1 mbit zusätzlich schon bei rum kommen werden.


----------



## seekerm (22. Januar 2015)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Das lässt sich schwer sagen, aber grob geschätzt denke ich, das 1 mbit zusätzlich schon bei rum kommen werden.


Ein MBit/s bei gerade so voller Ausnutzung des ADSL 1-Spektrums ist eine *sehr *optimistische Betrachtung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (23. Januar 2015)

seekerm schrieb:


> Ein MBit/s bei gerade so voller Ausnutzung des ADSL 1-Spektrums ist eine *sehr *optimistische Betrachtung.


Wo siehst du ein ADSL1-spektrum? Die box syncronisiert mit ADSL2+ (512 träger im spektrum) und nutzt das auch teilweise. (kommt so schon bis knapp träger 288 und das werden noch ein paar mehr mit sinkendem snr)
Ich denke, das das Mbit schon drin ist und evt. werden es sogar 1,5-2, wenn man wirklich alle register zieht.


----------



## mrfloppy (23. Januar 2015)

Frage ist ob man das bei einer 7490 tun sollte aufgrund der Garantie !?! Sollte er fehlerhaft einstellen und die box sterben oder sich weg hängen bleibt er darauf sitzen


----------



## TurricanVeteran (23. Januar 2015)

Die befehle aus meinem thread sollten temporär wirken. Allerdings hat wohl die einstellung für den snr bei dem einen oder anderen schon einen neustart überlebt.
Aber wie dem auch sei, dadurch stirbt keine box. Die letzten firmware-versionen haben sogar die angewohnheit die konfig @ stock zu setzen, wenn ihnen was nicht passt. Und sollten wirklich alle stricke reißen, kann man mit dem rukerneltool immer noch die firmware neu drüber bügeln. (mit den standard-einstellungen)
Mal davon ab, einer box ist auch nicht anzusehen, was man an der konfig so geschraubt hat. Ich hätte sogar noch zweifel, das avm bei der garantie-abwicklung da hinein schaut. (bei einem gravierenden hardware-defekt bekommt man sicherlich ein austauschgerät)


----------

